# First Impressions!



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Ahhh That wonderful new car smell! 

Well having driven a few miles now the MY11 seems a lot quieter than 2009 beasts. (noticeable lack of mechanical clunks, bumps and whines!)

Its a lot easier to haul around at slow speeds now thanks to the diff changes!


More to come!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

What a tease!

less clunks and easy to park??!!

Give us more!


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> What a tease!
> 
> less clunks and easy to park??!!
> 
> Give us more!


Give us a chance! I've only done 57 Miles so far! 

(Should have taken some time off work to get those initial miles done!)


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Well after much thought and a few miles driving the new MY11 I have come to the following conclusions!

As mentioned in the opening post the car is a lot quieter, both mechanically and road noise wise.

The general ride quality is much improved and the car seems to feel more planted than the 2008/09 cars.
The refinements in the interior trim are really starting to grow on me. Recaro seats definitely hug you in all the right places.
The reversing camera works like a dream but does take a little getting used to!
The Bootstrap handle seems smaller than I remember on the demo cars!

I hope to have the First 600 miles out of the way by the end of next week so that I can start using the manual shifters, the urge to use them now is strong with this one, and start to get a better feel for the girl!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Daytona :smokin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Paintquality looks shocking in the pic of the hood.....uke:

Its new,so it will make a lot less noise....mine was quiet when it was new....hopefully yours stays the way it is now...mine didn´t


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Daytona :smokin: :thumbsup:


Lovely colour that pops in direct sunlight! :thumbsup:


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

:nervous:


EvolutionVI said:


> Paintquality looks shocking in the pic of the hood.....uke:
> 
> Its new,so it will make a lot less noise....mine was quiet when it was new....hopefully yours stays the way it is now...mine didn´t


Clear vinyl stone chip protection on the front of the car!

The actual paint work is smooth, deep and blemish free!

Will take a few photos of the unprotected rear! :chuckle:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> :nervous:
> 
> Clear vinyl stone chip protection on the front of the car!
> 
> ...


Ok,then i haven´t said anything about the paint quality....:clap:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Paint Pictures














































Wheel Details


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

love that number plate!


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> love that number plate!



Was quite pleased to be able to get it from the DVLA for 359 squid!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Was quite pleased to be able to get it from the DVLA for 359 squid!


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Paint Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Stunning mate I love that colour, and I am so glad the Car is "Less Road Noisy", keep us posted.:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> love that number plate!


:clap: Me Too, I am sure the "Old Bill" will love that going past them, it only wants the "Finger next to it.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> :nervous:
> 
> Clear vinyl stone chip protection on the front of the car!
> 
> ...


 Who did the Clear Vinyl coat please?, and was it done before collection?.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Who did the Clear Vinyl coat please?, and was it done before collection?.


Was done by Motorline prior to collection.

Had it on my previous GTR and it saved the bonnet and wing mirrors on numerous occasions!


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Was done by Motorline prior to collection.
> 
> Had it on my previous GTR and it saved the bonnet and wing mirrors on numerous occasions!


 I think that will be my way with this car also.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks excellent.
Does the throttle response feel the same?


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

paul__k said:


> Looks excellent.
> Does the throttle response feel the same?


Can't realy say yet as I am limited to 50% for 300 miles to start with (as per running in directions)


----------



## jamesf (Feb 10, 2009)

great colour - more pics pls!


----------



## Beedub (Aug 13, 2008)

lovely car......... i wont pretend... im jealous!! 
please post more pics asap!! how many miles have you done now?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

paul__k said:


> Looks excellent.
> Does the throttle response feel the same?


it's a matter of time before you cave in Paul


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

paul__k said:


> Looks excellent.
> Does the throttle response feel the same?


I have done some 400 miles since I picked mine up yesterday and I must say that the throttle response is not quite as sharp as the pre MY11 cars as it is more reluctant to change down without larger throttle opening, I am waiting to see how the R mode sharpens things up.

The engine coolant and gearbox temps are also some 3 or 4 degrees higher for the same speed compared to my 2010 GT-R, I am hoping that these will settle down and drop after the running in process. The shift paddles are totally pants BTW, the quality and finish is not a patch on the pre MY11 cars, apparently thought they are supposed to be like that, but it looks like they will snap with some use!


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Some more photos!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

LIke the rear view camera. The centre console doesn't look right though....Ah that's because there should be three Red lights on 
Looks nice. hope it stays a good experience for you.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Arcam said:


> I have done some 400 miles since I picked mine up yesterday and I must say that the throttle response is not quite as sharp as the pre MY11 cars as it is more reluctant to change down without larger throttle opening, I am waiting to see how the R mode sharpens things up.
> 
> The engine coolant and gearbox temps are also some 3 or 4 degrees higher for the same speed compared to my 2010 GT-R, I am hoping that these will settle down and drop after the running in process. The shift paddles are totally pants BTW, the quality and finish is not a patch on the pre MY11 cars, apparently thought they are supposed to be like that, but it looks like they will snap with some use!


 I don't detect that "wow feeling" in your post, are you "over the moon" with the car or not that impressed?.:thumbsup:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Lovely colour and excellent that you have kept with the best. I do enjoy the rawness of MY10 car and the clunks and dinks always remind me that this is a high performance machine and the old days of pre Audi Lambo's..:clap:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I wondered if it was just the UK press car, but apparently all the reverse cams don't feature grids and lines that change according to steering angle.
I wonder why? Not that I think it makes a big difference, but if lower Nissans have it, why not the GT-R? It's not as if it doesn't have a highly sensitive steering angle sensor!

Arcam, glad I wasn't imagining it about low rev throttle response in my review. Wonder why? Timing if anything must be more aggressive to get the extra power and I'm sure the new turbos aren't that much bigger (if at all).

Anyway, enjoy your cars you jammy buggers!


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

JohnE90M3 said:


> I don't detect that "wow feeling" in your post, are you "over the moon" with the car or not that impressed?.:thumbsup:


You are quite correct John, very perceptive of you! I guess I was expecting a little more for the money and I loved my "old" R35 and would have it back in a heartbeat and spend the money on nice upgrades (which I was going to do before getting sucked in), I did after all have the Forge cooler on as well as the Alcon Super Brake Kit!

I am looking forward to Spa and the Ring in April as I believe this is where I will see the biggest gains and if I do then all well and good but a little buyer's remorse is rearing its ugly head


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

Arcam

Thank you for an unbiased report - not many would be so honest I think! 

There will of course be many small improvements which you will find in time and I am sure it will not be a disappointment at least. I am sticking with my 09 car, mainly because I used to have 1x BMW and 2x Porsches at the same time and need a period of "austerity" (relatively speaking  )


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> I wondered if it was just the UK press car, but apparently all the reverse cams don't feature grids and lines that change according to steering angle.
> I wonder why? Not that I think it makes a big difference, but if lower Nissans have it, why not the GT-R? It's not as if it doesn't have a highly sensitive steering angle sensor!
> 
> Arcam, glad I wasn't imagining it about low rev throttle response in my review. Wonder why? Timing if anything must be more aggressive to get the extra power and I'm sure the new turbos aren't that much bigger (if at all).
> ...


The turbos are the same as the old R35 David with the exception of a slight chamfering on the intake side to aid air flow, Iain from Litchfields has had them away for analysis and apart from that slight change that is it.

It will be interesting to see how the new one perform in "anger" mode and I am looking forward to some serious track time next month!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Arcam said:


> The turbos are the same as the old R35 David with the exception of a slight chamfering on the intake side to aid air flow, Iain from Litchfields has had them away for analysis and apart from that slight change that is it.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the new one perform in "anger" mode and I am looking forward to some serious track time next month!


So why do they have more lag then? Compression ratio is the same, timing as I said should if anything be more aggressive.

Why didn't you move the Alcon BBK over to your new car? Hoping the 15.4in new ones will be up to the job? That's still a lot of money to "give away" on the Alcons... :nervous:


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> So why do they have more lag then? Compression ratio is the same, timing as I said should if anything be more aggressive.


Can't answer that one fully David, at the moment I believe it has to do with the TCM unit and the way it now holds gears without a larger throttle opening, I would sure like to look at a dyno graph of a 2010vs2011 to see the differences, we have a RR day coming up soon so you never know 



David.Yu said:


> Why didn't you move the Alcon BBK over to your new car? Hoping the 15.4in new ones will be up to the job? That's still a lot of money to "give away" on the Alcons... :nervous:


I still have the kit at the mo and will see how the new brakes deal with Spa and the Ring next month, I may well sell the Alcon kit or fit to my new one when the time is right.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

christer said:


> Arcam
> 
> Thank you for an unbiased report - not many would be so honest I think!  )


You are welcome 

I believe in telling it like it is, but I am sure you are correct about it growing on me and once on track all may be forgiven!

The new paddles still suck thought and why the hell was the sunglasses holder removed with a lump of plastic the same size in its place?


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

looks stunning, very very nice


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Arcam said:


> You are quite correct John, very perceptive of you! I guess I was expecting a little more for the money and I loved my "old" R35 and would have it back in a heartbeat and spend the money on nice upgrades (which I was going to do before getting sucked in), I did after all have the Forge cooler on as well as the Alcon Super Brake Kit!
> 
> I am looking forward to Spa and the Ring in April as I believe this is where I will see the biggest gains and if I do then all well and good but a little buyer's remorse is rearing its ugly head


 I am sorry to here that mate, maybe the Cooler could fit but the brake upgrade may not, Litchfields will soon let you know, I had the same "Initial Doubts" when I took delivery of the RS4 B7, I had Pxed the S8 to buy it and TBH on the way home I was a little disillusioned, however that soon passed, I hope it does for you. :thumbsup:
As a foot note; You may find (as I have with the 550i M Sport) that the gear changes in "Normal/Auto mode" are more geared for economy than performance, and in sport mode they are greatly improved, I hope this is the case.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

JohnE90M3 said:


> I am sorry to here that mate, maybe the Cooler could fit but the brake upgrade may not, Litchfields will soon let you know, I had the same "Initial Doubts" when I took delivery of the RS4 B7, I had Pxed the S8 to buy it and TBH on the way home I was a little disillusioned, however that soon passed, I hope it does for you. :thumbsup:
> As a foot note; You may find (as I have with the 550i M Sport) that the gear changes in "Normal/Auto mode" are more geared for economy than performance, and in sport mode they are greatly improved, I hope this is the case.


I suspect you are correct, but the cooler will not fit "as is" because of the DRL that take up loads of room behind the bumper, Forge are working on this :thumbsup:

The Alcon kit will bolt on to the new car without issue but I am going to see how the new brakes compare and I have a great set of pads waiting to go in when the OEM ones crock


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Arcam said:


> You are welcome
> 
> I believe in telling it like it is, but I am sure you are correct about it growing on me and once on track all may be forgiven!
> 
> The new paddles still suck thought and why the hell was the sunglasses holder removed with a lump of plastic the same size in its place?


Yeah I haven't had the chance to try a DBA on track yet, but I'm sure it will be amazing judging by its behaviour on twisty roads. It really is a lot more neutral.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Arcam said:


> I suspect you are correct, but the cooler will not fit "as is" because of the DRL that take up loads of room behind the bumper, Forge are working on this :thumbsup:
> 
> The Alcon kit will bolt on to the new car without issue but I am going to see how the new brakes compare and I have a great set of pads waiting to go in when the OEM ones crock


 Good news best regards J


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Arcam said:


> The turbos are the same as the old R35 David with the exception of a slight chamfering on the intake side to aid air flow, Iain from Litchfields has had them away for analysis and apart from that slight change that is it.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the new one perform in "anger" mode and I am looking forward to some serious track time next month!


Iain has de bunked this in his ongoing thread. Same turbo internals but the newer 2011 has bigger intake tract and exhaust tract which could explain the fluffy feeling before they get into their stride.

Looking forward to seeing it mate and comparing the two in battle , if you miss the old one that much we can swap


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

> So why do they have more lag then?


I suspect the boost pressure increase does not help.


----------



## omishri (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks very nice. Just out of interest, in the photos in post #26, what is the small button in front of the interior light switch (the button with the outline of two cars and 'off' beneath them)? My 2010 car doesn't seem to have this.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

omishri said:


> Looks very nice. Just out of interest, in the photos in post #26, what is the small button in front of the interior light switch (the button with the outline of two cars and 'off' beneath them)? My 2010 car doesn't seem to have this.


It is to turn off the tilt sensor for towing as well as disabling the ultrasonics, you do have it on yours just not in that location, I think it is on the driver's door if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Now covered just over 400 miles in the new car and agree with some of the comments on this thread. 
I believe we are all judging the new car before the 1200 mile optimisation service, at which time we will then be able to stop pussy footing around with half throttles and low revs.
The true positives of the MY11 are the ride quality and increased stability on uneven surfaces, the interior (apart from the missing sunglass holder, the button that moves the passenger seat from the drivers side and the slightly hard side bases of the new Recaro's)
I had to open her up a bit while exiting Silverstone this afternoon when joining the A43 in order to get into the carriageway - IT WAS RAPID!. I believe it had the same performance as my 09 car with a Cobb stage 2 97 ron map, and the turbo lag I had been experiencing while being a 'good boy' melted away.
I therefore reserve judgement until Middlehurst's have optimised it in a week or so.
On another point, I am tempted to try the Nismo ECU performance kit that Middlehurst's are offering at £1,000 that still retains the proper warranty and should spool the turbo up quicker and give a degree of greater torque at lower revs. What the general opinion of this enhancement?


----------



## omishri (Sep 23, 2009)

Arcam said:


> It is to turn off the tilt sensor for towing as well as disabling the ultrasonics, you do have it on yours just not in that location, I think it is on the driver's door if memory serves me correctly.


That went over my head, but I'll take your word for it


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Good colour choice  

I have not gone through the ECU maps in much detail yet but any perceived lag is probably to improve the CO2 and fuel consumption hence the softer throttle and slow down changes. The turbos are to small to be mechanically laggy.
I would reserve judgement on the engine until it is run in and your using race mode. 
Iain


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

omishri said:


> That went over my head, but I'll take your word for it


LOL! Is a nutshell it is to disable those feature of the alarm system that might cause issue when towing or if you are leaving the windows open but want the alarm to still function


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Now covered just over 400 miles in the new car and agree with some of the comments on this thread.
> I believe we are all judging the new car before the 1200 mile optimisation service, at which time we will then be able to stop pussy footing around with half throttles and low revs.
> The true positives of the MY11 are the ride quality and increased stability on uneven surfaces, the interior (apart from the missing sunglass holder, the button that moves the passenger seat from the drivers side and the slightly hard side bases of the new Recaro's)
> I had to open her up a bit while exiting Silverstone this afternoon when joining the A43 in order to get into the carriageway - IT WAS RAPID!. I believe it had the same performance as my 09 car with a Cobb stage 2 97 ron map, and the turbo lag I had been experiencing while being a 'good boy' melted away.
> ...


Rather than spend £1k with nissan why dont you re use your Cobb ?


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> Rather than spend £1k with nissan why dont you re use your Cobb ?


Warranty may be an issue.


----------



## omishri (Sep 23, 2009)

Arcam said:


> LOL! Is a nutshell it is to disable those feature of the alarm system that might cause issue when towing or if you are leaving the windows open but want the alarm to still function


Thanks for explaining that! I've checked again & can't find such a button in my car, even on the driver's door. Sounds like another improvement in the new car


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Didnt seem to bothered with the last car so hence wondered ?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Warranty may be an issue.


This is an interesting question I have been asking myself. One reason is that the Cobb does invalidate certain parts of the warranty whereas the Nismo ECU doesn't. Also, the new MY11 appears to have performance similar to the stage 2 Cobb map. I have been in touch with Benji reference the Cobb Access Port for the new model and he has confirmed that maps will be available for the new model soon and that I should keep the kit and await the updates. Until the car is properly run in and optimised, I shall continue to ponder the matter.
My reason for posting this was simply to get some 'professional' advice over which direction would other GTR owners go.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

I spose you have the same decision to make as the last time and it will boil down to whether you chance it or not. The new car seems to lend itself as a better platform in the first place so a cobb stage 2 added will be even better. I thought the NISMO ecu does not increase power. Its a tricky one alright but you are in a privileged position to be able to make it !


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

omishri said:


> Thanks for explaining that! I've checked again & can't find such a button in my car, even on the driver's door. Sounds like another improvement in the new car


Look at the interior light on the roof.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

nurburgringgtr said:


> This is an interesting question I have been asking myself. One reason is that the Cobb does invalidate certain parts of the warranty whereas the Nismo ECU doesn't. Also, the new MY11 appears to have performance similar to the stage 2 Cobb map. I have been in touch with Benji reference the Cobb Access Port for the new model and he has confirmed that maps will be available for the new model soon and that I should keep the kit and await the updates. Until the car is properly run in and optimised, I shall continue to ponder the matter.
> My reason for posting this was simply to get some 'professional' advice over which direction would other GTR owners go.


What we're all waiting for a DBA owner to do, is to dyno their car stock on a RR that has been used before for a stock CBA.
Would love to know what power they are really producing, because like you I thought it seemed to have the high range shove of a Stage 2 Cobb canned tune, but with less low and mid-range.

You could then dyno it with a Nismo ECU and see what it does. MH claim to have had some input into the map of the EU Nismo ECU which is not under the same political restriction that the JDM one might have to claim.

I think there is a distinct possibility that a DBA with Nismo ECU and decent exhaust (not the Nismo one!) could be fast enough for all but the most insane power fiends and still retain a full 3 year Nissan warranty.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

omishri said:


> Thanks for explaining that! I've checked again & can't find such a button in my car, even on the driver's door. Sounds like another improvement in the new car


In the middle of the cabin roof should be a button


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> What we're all waiting for a DBA owner to do, is to dyno their car stock on a RR that has been used before for a stock CBA.
> Would love to know what power they are really producing, because like you I thought it seemed to have the high range shove of a Stage 2 Cobb canned tune, but with less low and mid-range.
> 
> You could then dyno it with a Nismo ECU and see what it does. MH claim to have had some input into the map of the EU Nismo ECU which is not under the same political restriction that the JDM one might have to claim.
> ...


I will get the optimisation service done and get the car dyno'd at Superchips as a standard MY11 within 14 days. I will then have the Milltek Y pipe fitted along with the Nismo ECU upgrade and have it re-dyno'd afterwards.
All results and graphs will be posted when complete.


----------



## avster (Sep 17, 2010)

Are there any claimed figures for the NISMO ECU upgrade in regards to power output?


----------



## avster (Sep 17, 2010)

Top man Nurburgringgtr. I'm sure we'll all be looking forward to the results.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I will get the optimisation service done and get the car dyno'd at Superchips as a standard MY11 within 14 days. I will then have the Milltek Y pipe fitted along with the Nismo ECU upgrade and have it re-dyno'd afterwards.
> All results and graphs will be posted when complete.


Cool, will be very interesting. :thumbsup:


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Absolutely - probable insight into what an MY10 with Nismo ECU and Y pipe may look like too. Or has someone done this elsewhere?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

OldBob said:


> Absolutely - probable insight into what an MY10 with Nismo ECU and Y pipe may look like too. Or has someone done this elsewhere?


Ed - you made your mind up yet?

D


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> What we're all waiting for a DBA owner to do, is to dyno their car stock on a RR that has been used before for a stock CBA.
> Would love to know what power they are really producing, because like you I thought it seemed to have the high range shove of a Stage 2 Cobb canned tune, but with less low and mid-range.
> 
> You could then dyno it with a Nismo ECU and see what it does. MH claim to have had some input into the map of the EU Nismo ECU which is not under the same political restriction that the JDM one might have to claim.
> ...


If so this surely is the way to go?.:thumbsup:


----------



## omishri (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for pointing out the location of the button, countvonc & Zed Ed. Sorry, just haven't had time to check since morning! Need to RTFM a bit more then


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

avster said:


> Top man Nurburgringgtr. I'm sure we'll all be looking forward to the results.


Yep +1


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Why does a tuned car make lots more TQ than the 2011 model ? BHP is similiar 20+/- but TQ is nearly 100 down.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

sumo69 said:


> Ed - you made your mind up yet?
> 
> D


Ordered today :clap:


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

I take it the Nismo ECU is a one for one swap with the OEM one?

What happens if you are unhappy with the performance of the Nismo ECU, is it AP flashable?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> Ordered today :clap:


Are you going to do a pre and post dyno?

D


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> I wondered if it was just the UK press car, but apparently all the reverse cams don't feature grids and lines that change according to steering angle.
> I wonder why? Not that I think it makes a big difference, but if lower Nissans have it, why not the GT-R? It's not as if it doesn't have a highly sensitive steering angle sensor!
> 
> Arcam, glad I wasn't imagining it about low rev throttle response in my review. Wonder why? Timing if anything must be more aggressive to get the extra power and I'm sure the new turbos aren't that much bigger (if at all).
> ...


I think because JDM cars have a regulation on reversing cameras that's why they have those angles when moving the steering wheel.Export models don't have that.

Doesn't the dyno avoid your warranty?

Seems a lot of you are worried about warranty why worry?

Seems like everything you do with the car is warranty void??

Just enjoy your car and when bringing your car to hpc just remove cobb and give them the car I am sure they will handle these personally.

If I had done 2000 miles I will go 100% on the throttle with a car. I guess your warranty is covered by that right? I really can't believe it that EDM cars with 2000 kms already going on the nurburg and they still have warranty kept. 

I beg your pardon, if I am being miserable with this comment but, why are so many exceptions on the warranty? We can't use a car that is designed for the track because it voids your warranty.....uke::lamer:


----------



## crossy66 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi all,
My tuppence worth, just finished 500miles in the MY 11, can't compare to previous years as my 1st one, 1st 300 miles sedatley and in auto, last 200 manual and up tp 4.5k rpm (as I understood the running in procedure anyway!)
A very capable car and much faster turning than i expected for quite a large/heavy car in it's class (if it has a class) I have just finished 3 runs up and down to Alston in the North Pennines, quite challenging roads. lots of switchbacks and also v bumpy in places, the car behaved pretty much faultlessly, quite a few yellow flashing lights and wasnt expecting the traction control to be quite so lenient, certainly had to correct steering before the traction control cut in, most fun i have had with my clothes on in ages, i think the damp/wet roads helped alot!!
I am neither as eloquent or as well informed as some posters above but I can say I love this car to bits and it will likely be my license being removed rather than me getting bored that ends the fun.

P.S. chatted to the mechanic who is going to optimise for me at 1200 miles, I said 'make it as hardcore as possible please' he said 'u will chew tyres in 4k miles'. head says go for it anyway, wallet says no ****in way, previous experinces greatly appreciated.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

crossy66 said:


> Hi all,
> My tuppence worth, just finished 500miles in the MY 11, can't compare to previous years as my 1st one, 1st 300 miles sedatley and in auto, last 200 manual and up tp 4.5k rpm (as I understood the running in procedure anyway!)
> A very capable car and much faster turning than i expected for quite a large/heavy car in it's class (if it has a class) I have just finished 3 runs up and down to Alston in the North Pennines, quite challenging roads. lots of switchbacks and also v bumpy in places, the car behaved pretty much faultlessly, quite a few yellow flashing lights and wasnt expecting the traction control to be quite so lenient, certainly had to correct steering before the traction control cut in, most fun i have had with my clothes on in ages, i think the damp/wet roads helped alot!!
> I am neither as eloquent or as well informed as some posters above but I can say I love this car to bits and it will likely be my license being removed rather than me getting bored that ends the fun.
> ...


Congrats!
R mode will allow quite a lot of slip, particularly in the wet.

As for suspension settings, I've always had mine on max track settings and tyre wear has been as even as possible. 

It was still the outer shoulders of my first pair of Dunlops and Bridgestones that wore out first, whereas you would fear that it would be the insides with max negative camber, so if I had had them on normal road setting, the outside edges would have worn even faster, if you follow me.

As for the Toyo R888s I ended up using, their wear has been incredibly even right across the face of the tyre. All on max negative camber.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Any more news from the lucky few, on the new Cars?.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

My inner rear edges wore quickly but the negative camber when tested at 1 year was far greater than it was set at optimisation to track settings. Symmetrically. I guess the HPCs have improved at geometry as it is difficult to imagine how road use would so neatly knock out the camber. Now on wear inhibit and for road it is fine, but the differences between wear inhibit and track are far smaller than the apparent errors in my camber.

So the skill of your geometry is more important I think.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

thistle said:


> My inner rear edges wore quickly but the negative camber when tested at 1 year was far greater than it was set at optimisation to track settings. Symmetrically. I guess the HPCs have improved at geometry as it is difficult to imagine how road use would so neatly knock out the camber. Now on wear inhibit and for road it is fine, but the differences between wear inhibit and track are far smaller than the apparent errors in my camber.
> 
> So the skill of your geometry is more important I think.


 Sorry if I missed something, whats this got to do with "First Impressions".


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

The two posts before your last post which was only a pointless bump


----------

